
Just tell me if I'm related to a Nazi - AJAlabs
http://justtellmeifimrelatedtoanazi.com
======
drdeca
I don't understand. Please explain?

~~~
AJAlabs
John Oliver from Last Week Tonight put up this link for awareness to to fight
on Net Neutrality.

~~~
drdeca
I don't understand the url though.

What does this url have to do w/ net neutrality?

Why is it at justtellmeifimrelatedtoanazi.com ?

------
AJAlabs
Please stand up against Net Neutrality and leave your feedback.

Go to [http://gofccyourself.com](http://gofccyourself.com)

Click the Express link then leave a comment:

Proceeding: 17-108

"I specifically support strong Net Neutrality backed by Title 2 oversight of
ISPs."

------
Finnucane
Express link seems unresponsive at the moment.

